# buying US car and bringing it to Canada...



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

How hard is it and what might be involved? I found a really clean Toyota MR2 turbo that I'd like to buy and bring over but I hear it can be a real pain in the butt


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

big pain
emmissions
speedometer/odometer
insurance

unless it's a very special car or an incredibly good deal, buy local


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

It has to be at least 15 years old. Otherwise you will pay duties.
It has to go through Customs inspection.
There also may be some paper work with the VIN to have it registered in Canada.

Not a total pain, but by the time you get it here it may cost the same if you found one here.

I'm trying to buy a diesel Mitsibishi Pajero from Japan, a lot more involved with broker fees, inspections, shipping, Customs, Canadian VIN registration. A vehicle that will cost me $1500 Can to buy will be around $5-6000 in the end. But then we don't have these vehicles here so the cost (in my mind) is justified.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Try this PDF file for more info:

www.riv.ca/english/US_vehicle_admissibility.pdf 

We were recently informed that a vehicle serial number starting with 1 or 2 (US and Canada origin) would be duty free. SN's starting with 3 or 4 (Europe and Japan, I believe, or perhaps the Orient) would cause the imported vehicle to be subject to duty as well as GST. Of course, the GST is calculated after the duty has been imposed. On the particular vehicle we were looking at importing from the US (originally from Japan) it increased the cost to the point of no gain.

US customs needed to be notified a minimum of 4 days in advance of export and an inspection by them would need to be done at the time of export.

Canada customs required no prior notice, but vehicle could be subject to inspections as well. No mention was made of speedometer changes, emissions or anything else. What came across in the explanations was, if the vehicle was on the admissibility list, no further changes were required.

Make sure you check customs of both exporting and importing countries before you jump. Could save a lot of headache in the long run.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Back when I worked for an American company and was based in Houston Texas, I used to bring home an American Musclecar every time I came back to Canada. About once or twice per year.

This was during the late seventies and early eighties. I brought back a cherry 67 GTO Ram Air, a 1967 Camaro SS396 (LOADED with ALL options), a 1967 Firebird 400, a 1966 Corvette 427 4 spd coupe...amongst others...

The border people on the Canadian side would always freak out each time and tell me that I COULDN'T bring this car into Canada!! 

But as long as you have all the proper paperwork in place, they can't stop you. I got every single car into this country with very little trouble. Never took me more than an hour or two at the border (this was pre 9/11, mind you). At that time they HAD to be at least 15 years old. Not sure if that rule still appplies or not...

Last time I came back from an extended period of living in the USA was early february of 2001. When I crossed the border I was driving the 1985 Olds Cutlass wagon that I had bought as a rig beater in Montana. I'd driven it all across the states, and it was registered in Texas at the time of my re-entry into Canada.

I had zero probs at the border. Beezed right through. Registered it in Canada about three weeks later. Again, zero problems. Drove it for a year and a half until the motor finally siezed coming home from the dragraces. (Parts of it still exist at an autowrecker on Vancouver Island).

As far as I know, you can bring a car back from the USA if it is beyond a certain age. Even if you've only been in the US for a short while. Also, as far as I know, you can bring back a brand new (or near new) vehicle, IF you have been legally residing in the USA for a year or so.

Check the regs. But it's not that tough. 

And DON'T take _NO_ for an answer at the Canadian border. Just be polite, and be firm, and make sure you know ALL of the rules.

In my experience...the border guards do NOT know all of the rules about the importation of motor vehicles into Canada. And when they realise that you do...they will make you sign some forms and then send you on your way.

Just my 2cents worth. From personal experience. I've brought about fifteen vehicles into Canada from the USA over the years.

Hope this helps.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Be prepared.

If you are buying a car from the US, you will need to get a letter of compliance/recall clearance letter from the Manufacturer. In this case, this would be American Toyota, unless the vehicle was originally sold in Japan or elsewhere. Being Canadian, you may have to pay for this letter, unless the seller would like to obtain it for you.

Any modifications the vehicle might need to comply with safety standards in Canada will be your responsibility. Check the Ministry of Transportation site for your province online.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Try this link http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/rgoutcan.htm

But why go through all this trouble for a MR2 turbo? They're not exactly hard to find. Why not find a harder to get vehicle like MR2 Spyder that was never imported to Canada, or even a Supra. Or if you really want MR2 Turbo, why not find a JDM?

vince


----------

